# Thai bookrest or Peeramid bookrest or something like those???



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know anything about the "Thai Book Rest" ... looks like it's comparable to the Peeramid book rest.  I'm looking for something that will let me sit in my armchair and put my kindle in my lap so I don't have to hold it (it's really hard on my hands and shoulders to hold a book).  But I really enjoy sitting in my armchair while my hubby watches TV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure we have members who have these.  C'mon folks, weigh in!  (Though I tend to let Eleanor the K lie flat in my lap when I read.  I can bump up the font size if I have to.  Or just use a regular pillow.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Several people have posted that they use the Peeramid, Don't remember anyone using the Thai Book rest, but anything from Levenger will be good quality.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, and there are usually Levenger coupons available if you do a search for Levenger and coupon....

Betsy


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I love to balance my Kindle on my lap. That's why I use a flip cover. 
I highly recommend one. You can use it the traditional (hands held) way or read hands free. 
Several companies make them.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the Thai book rest.  I use it with my K1, but only when it's out of the cover.  I have an Oberon and it seems to me that it doesn't balance as well on the pillow in the cover as it does nekkid.  Then again, I do the same thing with my Peeramid.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb G said:


> Anyone know anything about the "Thai Book Rest" ... looks like it's comparable to the Peeramid book rest. I'm looking for something that will let me sit in my armchair and put my kindle in my lap so I don't have to hold it (it's really hard on my hands and shoulders to hold a book). But I really enjoy sitting in my armchair while my hubby watches TV.


I use one of those squishy pillows - the kind filled with the microbeads. It's the oblong/tube shape - that way when I'm sitting in the recliner or reading in bed I can squish it around to just the right angle. Works great & much cheaper than the Peeramid or Thai book rest.
$12.99 at Amazon but you can find them cheaper shopping around in the linens section of stores in all kinds of colors & shapes.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I have both the Peeramid and the Thai Rest and the biggest difference to me is that the Thai Rest is way heavier than the Peeramid, so when I do use a rest it is the Peeramid. Having said that, I don't generally use either because I find the K2 so light that for my typical reading positions, a pillow just isn't necessary.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My cat works pretty well.... she's on my lap whenever I sit on the couch to read, so I prop my kindle on her.   I would like to find something for when she's not around & will look into these.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my KK in its Oberon cover and I put it on a slanted book rest on my lap when I'm in my easy chair.  The one we have is actually from Franklin Quest - DH used to have it in his office on his desk for his Franklin planner.  The top is wood (where my KK rests) but the base is clear plastic/plexiglass and it's very comfortable on my lap.  It has a very narrow "shelf" that a book or my KK sits on so it works perfectly!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I use a Peeramid pillow to read hands free whether I'm reading with my KDX or K2 (and used to with K1).  I leave the cover on the kindle and clip the booklight to the cover.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I decided to give the Peeramid bookrest a try. Drugstore.com has it for $22.99 in burgandy or green with free shipping on orders over $25.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

let us know how you like it. I was thinking about ordering one for my aunt for christmas.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a review over in the reviews board if you want to look at it now:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5633.0.html


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks Andra!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the squishy pillow Meemo has.  I LOVE it.  It's great in bed as well, as I can
lay on my side and because it's squishy I can manipulate it to position my K in my 
M-edge cover however I need it.
deb


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I just bought a $3.99 travel pillow at Bed Bath and Beyond and balance my kindle on that. It works fine.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, everyone ... one night I had a brainstorm!  I have one of those neck warmers filled with rice that you warm up in the microwave, it works perfect!  Of course now I need another neck warmer since Bob, my Kindle, has taken over my first one!


----------

